# Snake Pictures



## bross07

I always enjoy to look at snakes that people have killed especially rattlesnakes. Post some pictures that we can look at! I want to see some big uns'!!!


----------



## Wiskey_33

I didn't kill it, but a 49 foot python is pretty 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3845750


----------



## rjcruiser

All I can say is that guy in the red jacket and beanie is about the stupidest person ever.  I wouldn't be caught dead standing on the same side of the fence with 49 foot python.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

My beagle found this one for me


----------



## NOYDB

TB did ya keep the rattles?

That would be something to hang from your piercing!!!


----------



## Handgunner

Tomboy Boots said:


> My beagle found this one for me


What a string of rattles that boy had on him!!!


----------



## Handgunner

Here are 2 that came by the house here... 

The one near the rake is going to be mounted.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Tomboy Boots said:


> My beagle found this one for me



     give that dog a bone...!!!


----------



## rjcruiser

Handgunner said:


> The one near the rake is going to be mounted.



How'd you kill it w/out messing up the head?


----------



## Handgunner

rjcruiser said:
			
		

> How'd you kill it w/out messing up the head?



A lil' .22lr to the spine... about 4" behind it's head.

Had my wife not been with me, I would have pinned it's head down, caught him and froze him.  No damage that way...


----------



## camotoy

here's my little one!!!


----------



## bross07

That's a big un' camo!!!!!


----------



## fishbum2000

not a rattler but here is the big one


----------



## bait man

camotoy said:


> here's my little one!!!



Man O Man is that a big snake!


----------



## Son

Have gotten em larger, but usually don't take pictures
this is a SW Ga rattler.


----------



## JSnake

fishbum2000 said:


> not a rattler but here is the big one




That gives me nightmares.


----------



## Tenkiller

Tomboy Boots said:


> My beagle found this one for me



Sorry, can't quit looking at the avatar long enough to notice the snake, WOW!


----------



## Mugwamp

Wiskey_33 said:


> I didn't kill it, but a 49 foot python is pretty
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3845750




The "49 foot python" turned out to be only 21 feet long when someone actually put a tape measure on it.

http://www.snopes.com/critters/wild/bigsnake.asp

It is amazing how often folks get the actual size of snakes wrong.

Mugwamp


----------



## Handgunner

Mugwamp said:


> The "49 foot python" turned out to be only 21 feet long when someone actually put a tape measure on it.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/critters/wild/bigsnake.asp
> 
> It is amazing how often folks get the actual size of snakes wrong.
> 
> Mugwamp


I'm not sure if y'all have ever heard this, but it's worth a listen...  

Seeing Mugwamp comment on the "actual size of snakes being wrong" made me think of it...

Wendy Bagwell -- "Here come the rattlesnakes!"

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RSP_ZDV3htk&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RSP_ZDV3htk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## FX Jenkins

See wheres the back door

there ain't one

rekon where they want one


----------



## foodplotplanter

hows that for a picture of a snake....in the grass


----------



## Gentleman4561

foodplotplanter said:


> hows that for a picture of a snake....in the grass



 lol true totally true


----------



## ACguy

fishbum2000 said:


> not a rattler but here is the big one



 that second pic is scary.


----------



## mike bell

Its not dead but heres one.


----------



## Triple T

Her is a picture of two rattlers my hunting buddy and I killed last year checking deer feeders. Liked to stepped on both of them. They we're coiled up right next to the feeders waiting on rats or rabbits.
Hate to kill them but can not stand to to get that close. We wear our snake boots every time now!
Just for a reference i am 5ft8.5in tall these we're not small snakes.


----------



## foodplotplanter

sorry about the poor quality.picture of a picture


----------



## BPR

Triple T said:


> Her is a picture of two rattlers my hunting buddy and I killed last year checking deer feeders. Liked to stepped on both of them. They we're coiled up right next to the feeders waiting on rats or rabbits.
> Hate to kill them but can not stand to to get that close. We wear our snake boots every time now!
> Just for a reference i am 5ft8.5in tall these we're not small snakes.



Definately not small snakes.  

I like the way that cat is looking on with caution in that first pic.


----------



## BPR

camotoy said:


> here's my little one!!!



Camo,

I love the fact that you got that one with the hedge trimmers.


----------



## swamphawg

This old boy came off of Highway 24 in Burke County. How'd you like to almost step on him?


----------



## GSUJake

I'd never go back in the woods!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

swamphawg said:


> This old boy came off of Highway 24 in Burke County. How'd you like to almost step on him?



That is the biggest timber rattler I have ever seen.  Makes the 46" long one I killed last year look like a baby.


----------



## short stop

dunno what yall are scared of  holding them snakes way  off from ya ---  a dead snake  is   a dead snake   he aint goona bite  ya . 
   I  killem only when  they are in the yard    or around  camp . I  dont want my kids playing with 'em .  But  I aint afraid of no snake --- dont need no  stick to hold one up  either  
 most of the time  I    flip em outa the road  so they dont get run over .   I dont bother them / they dont bother me .


----------



## camotoy

BPR  I dont go in the woods without them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wiskey_33

short stop said:


> dunno what yall are scared of  holding them snakes way  off from ya ---  a dead snake  is   a dead snake   he aint goona bite  ya .
> I  killem only when  they are in the yard    or around  camp . I  dont want my kids playing with 'em .  But  I aint afraid of no snake --- dont need no  stick to hold one up  either
> most of the time  I    flip em outa the road  so they dont get run over .   I dont bother them / they dont bother me .



Ballsy.


----------



## huntin1

Not a rattlesnake, not dead either:













huntin1


----------



## swamphawg

That's a pretty pine snake. I've only seen and caught one in my life. They're real docile. Would make a heck of a pet.


----------



## fishbum2000

swamphawg said:


> This old boy came off of Highway 24 in Burke County. How'd you like to almost step on him?


----------



## hawaiian

It make good eating too.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

SNAKE


----------



## Mugwamp

If huntin1 took that photo in North Dakota, the snake would be a Bullsnake, which is a close relative to the Pinesnakes that we have here in Georgia, and looks very similar in coloration and pattern.
Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## swamphawg

Didn't even pay attention to his locale. You raise a fine point though. Thanks for the tidbit.


----------



## nickel back

here you go.....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=105842


----------



## Workin2Hunt

nickel back said:


> here you go.....
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=105842




That pic scares me..


----------



## JCantrell

foodplotplanter said:


> hows that for a picture of a snake....in the grass


----------



## spring

Don't step on one of these during turkey season:


----------



## blackbear

This post & great pics reminds me of why i have a pair of snake boots,those are some whoppers!!! I have really enjoyed these pics you guys have shared!!Thanks & be carefull out there... those bad boys dont play,they play for keeps.......


----------



## Jody Hawk

I witnessed this bowhunting a few years ago.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=79950&highlight=black+racer


----------



## nickel back

can you say bad to the bone....awesome pic JODY HAWK


----------



## dawg2

Jody Hawk said:


> I witnessed this bowhunting a few years ago.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=79950&highlight=black+racer



Awesome pics right there.


----------



## huntin1

Mugwamp said:


> If huntin1 took that photo in North Dakota, the snake would be a Bullsnake, which is a close relative to the Pinesnakes that we have here in Georgia, and looks very similar in coloration and pattern.
> Best Regards   Mugwamp




Yes, it was taken in the badlands of ND and is a bullsnake. They are not docile however, they try to avoid you, but will bite if you try to pick them up. Not poisonous, but hurts, or so my buddy says. 


huntin1


----------



## Pilgrim

swamphawg said:


> This old boy came off of Highway 24 in Burke County. How'd you like to almost step on him?


I was told that snake came from a golf course in Macon - off Thomaston Road???


----------



## bnew17

Was frog gigging a few years ago, Ran up on this Moccasin. Put a .410 snake charmer to her and that was all she wrote. When i went over to the snake i noticed there was a baby snake hanging out of the exit wound. I took it home and skinned it only to find 34 more babies inside. I asked the county extension guy and he told me the most babies he had ever heard a moccasin giving birth to was 14...all the snakes were about the size of a pencil with very defined markings already..sorry about the pic quality. It was with my cell phone.


----------



## swamphawg

doeslayr said:


> I was told that snake came from a golf course in Macon - off Thomaston Road???



I had a nother fella from Macon tell me heard it came from near there too but as far as I know it came right off of highway 24 in burke county. They have a hard copy (actual film picture) in a little diner about two miles from where the snake was supposedly killed. also I'm almost positive i've seen the fella in that picture come in the diner before. Might have been his twin though. you never know though.


----------



## notnksnemor

This out to make you feel good......

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L1yhm2E5a2U&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L1yhm2E5a2U&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## satchmo

*snake in the road*

We saw this one basking in the sun.


----------



## davidhelmly

Tenkiller said:


> Sorry, can't quit looking at the avatar long enough to notice the snake, WOW!



I was thinking the same thing but wasn't going to say anything. WOW is right!


----------



## Handgunner

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> This out to make you feel good......
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L1yhm2E5a2U&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L1yhm2E5a2U&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


When did that happen?

They say a 6' rattlesnake can only strike about 2'.... That looked to be a tad over 2'...

Is there a follow up to Jimmy's treatment or what happened after the show?


----------



## Toliver

The last one is featuring my hand.  I caught him on my property and then released him after playing with him a while.


----------



## secondseason

Handgunner said:


> When did that happen?
> 
> They say a 6' rattlesnake can only strike about 2'.... That looked to be a tad over 2'...
> 
> Is there a follow up to Jimmy's treatment or what happened after the show?




I worked a little with doing snake chap demonstrations and a rattlesnake CAN strike the length of their body.

And all you folks that like playing with live snakes........you will right up til you get bit.  I was bit by a copperhead and Satchmo was bit by a rattlesnake and we neither one will pick up another.  

Live and let live especially King snakes.


----------



## shaggybill

bnew17 said:


> Was frog gigging a few years ago, Ran up on this Moccasin. Put a .410 snake charmer to her and that was all she wrote. When i went over to the snake i noticed there was a baby snake hanging out of the exit wound. I took it home and skinned it only to find 34 more babies inside. I asked the county extension guy and he told me the most babies he had ever heard a moccasin giving birth to was 14...all the snakes were about the size of a pencil with very defined markings already..sorry about the pic quality. It was with my cell phone.



Hmm...pretty sure those are regular 'ol water snakes.


----------



## GAnaturalist

Yea, hard to tell in that pic because it can not be enlarged. I guess you can tell that the heads are pretty narrow, and not more triangular. 

On way to know for 99% is to check thier tails. Real water moccassins/cotton mouths will have a yellowish-green tip on thier tail for the first year. About one inch long, same with copperheads, but then again they are both in the same Genesis (Agikistron, yes, I know I misspelled it. Someone is bound to google it and correct my spelling). 

Hey shaggy, I am originally from Rockwell, NC. Right down the road from you, and ironically, where I seen my first copperhead.


----------



## HUNTIN4LIFE

Handgunner said:


> When did that happen?
> 
> They say a 6' rattlesnake can only strike about 2'.... That looked to be a tad over 2'...
> 
> Is there a follow up to Jimmy's treatment or what happened after the show?




I saw this somewhere else and they said it was all fake and just part of his show


----------



## mhayes

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> This out to make you feel good......
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L1yhm2E5a2U&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L1yhm2E5a2U&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>



I did a google search and found in a forum that it was staged. They did not even tell the audiance that this was going on. The snake was a fake and the handler was the one that threw it at his hand. It does look real, it fooled everyone on the set.


----------



## Handgunner

mhayes said:


> I did a google search and found in a forum that it was staged. They did not even tell the audiance that this was going on. The snake was a fake and the handler was the one that threw it at his hand. It does look real, it fooled everyone on the set.


Yeah, looking back at it, you can see the snake ain't moving, but it's the guy.

Very well done, it got me! 

Delila, what all did you and Satchmo go through with the snakebites?  Open some eyes for us...


----------



## secondseason

Handgunner said:


> Yeah, looking back at it, you can see the snake ain't moving, but it's the guy.
> 
> Very well done, it got me!
> 
> Delila, what all did you and Satchmo go through with the snakebites?  Open some eyes for us...




I can only speak for myself Satchmo's bite was before my time.

I have tromped in the woods all my life without getting snake bit and got bit in my front yard.  I had put my son down for a nap and my dog was barking under the spruce tree in the front yard.  I went out reached under the limbs of the tree (they went all the way to the ground) grabbed his collar at that point I felt like I had been stung.  I jerked my arm out and saw the bleeding bite.  I then proceded to pull the limbs apart and stick my head in to see what got me  I saw the copperhead and quickly removed my head.  It wasn't large I'd say probably 1'1/2.  I ran in the house and called the hospital to let them know that I was on the way I'll never forget the nurse asking "Did you get the snake" and I said "Heck no, the snake got me"  

I have a heart condition so anti venom was administered immediately.  If you don't have a heart condition they will wait for symptoms to manifest before giving it.  I was observed for a few hours not sure how many.  Due to the fact that I don't have insurance they sent me home to recover.  I swelled from head to toe and stayed that way for a couple of days.  The spot on my arm where I was bit felt like it had a golf ball under the skin.  My mom told me to keep it lanced open and pour turpentine in it.  I did and I don't have any permanent tissue damage.  I was sick for several days.  I lost probably 5 pounds by the time it was over.


----------



## Handgunner

secondseason said:


> I can only speak for myself Satchmo's bite was before my time.
> 
> I have tromped in the woods all my life without getting snake bit and got bit in my front yard.  I had put my son down for a nap and my dog was barking under the spruce tree in the front yard.  I went out reached under the limbs of the tree (they went all the way to the ground) grabbed his collar at that point I felt like I had been stung.  I jerked my arm out and saw the bleeding bite.  I then proceded to pull the limbs apart and stick my head in to see what got me  I saw the copperhead and quickly removed my head.  It wasn't large I'd say probably 1'1/2.  I ran in the house and called the hospital to let them know that I was on the way I'll never forget the nurse asking "Did you get the snake" and I said "Heck no, the snake got me"
> 
> I have a heart condition so anti venom was administered immediately.  If you don't have a heart condition they will wait for symptoms to manifest before giving it.  I was observed for a few hours not sure how many.  Due to the fact that I don't have insurance they sent me home to recover.  I swelled from head to toe and stayed that way for a couple of days.  The spot on my arm where I was bit felt like it had a golf ball under the skin.  My mom told me to keep it lanced open and pour turpentine in it.  I did and I don't have any permanent tissue damage.  I was sick for several days.  I lost probably 5 pounds by the time it was over.


Dang that sounds rough!  Glad you're ok and still with us!

I've made promises to my mom and wife that I'd never pick up another snake...

But, like me and Nick were talking about yesterday... Never does a person feel more alive than when their holding a big ol' rattlesnake like that... talk about an adrenaline rush!  A person never really fully appreciates just how strong a snake is, until they've held a 5 foot diamondback...

Asking me to not pick up a snake, would be like asking my mom to stop smoking... 

One day I'll "grow up" I guess, but it's a rush that I like.. .much like those who sky-dive or bungee jump...


----------



## secondseason

Handgunner said:


> Dang that sounds rough!  Glad you're ok and still with us!
> 
> I've made promises to my mom and wife that I'd never pick up another snake...
> 
> But, like me and Nick were talking about yesterday... Never does a person feel more alive than when their holding a big ol' rattlesnake like that... talk about an adrenaline rush!  A person never really fully appreciates just how strong a snake is, until they've held a 5 foot diamondback...
> 
> Asking me to not pick up a snake, would be like asking my mom to stop smoking...
> 
> One day I'll "grow up" I guess, but it's a rush that I like.. .much like those who sky-dive or bungee jump...




To me playing with snakes is like riding a motorycle it isn't "if" I have an accident it is "when".  

I've owned motorcycles and I have played with snakes and I've been bit by both.

I'm not trying to sound preachy it is a risk that I'm not prepared to take.....anymore.


----------



## Handgunner

secondseason said:


> To me playing with snakes is like riding a motorycle it isn't "if" I have an accident it is "when".
> 
> I've owned motorcycles and I have played with snakes and I've been bit by both.
> 
> I'm not trying to sound preachy it is a risk that I'm not prepared to take.....anymore.


I know.. and so far I've kept my promise. 

I did move a 3 foot diamondback out of the road a few weeks ago so that no one would hit it.. 

Found a limb and just slide him off to the side and tapped him on the end to get him moving along.

Of course Jamie was freakin' out the whole time...


----------



## Mugwamp

*Harmless Water Snake*



shaggybill said:


> Hmm...pretty sure those are regular 'ol water snakes.



Yep, harmless water snakes. 
Took photoshop and sharpened, enhanced the the poor quality photo. That blob to the right of the snake turns out to be a dead bullfrog.

Of course, to many rednecks, any water snake is a "Moccasin."
Especially when they have their .410 "snake charmer" along, and are just itching to kill something.

Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## bnew17

the jimmy kimmel incident was a stunt. he didnt really get bit. it was all for tv.


----------



## bross07

These pictures are neat to look at, keep em coming!


----------



## Toliver

bnew17 said:


> the jimmy kimmel incident was a stunt. he didnt really get bit. it was all for tv.



It was all done just to trick Handgunner.   A conspiracy if you will.



That stupid puppet snake doesn't even look real.


----------



## tcward

foodplotplanter said:


> hows that for a picture of a snake....in the grass


----------



## godogs57

My boy with an honest 7 footer. Lee County back a few years ago. The year after that he would win a truck from GON.


----------



## Handgunner

godogs57 said:


> My boy with an honest 7 footer. Lee County back a few years ago. The year after that he would win a truck from GON.


Now THAT is a sho'nuff grown one!  How tall is your boy?


----------



## Mugwamp

GAnaturalist said:


> On way to know for 99% is to check thier tails. Real water moccassins/cotton mouths will have a yellowish-green tip on thier tail for the first year. About one inch long, same with copperheads, but then again they are both in the same Genesis (Agikistron, yes, I know I misspelled it. Someone is bound to google it and correct my spelling).



No need to Google "Agkistrodon."

If you want to learn about venomous snakes, visit:  

http://www.venomousreptiles.org/

Largest / Oldest / Most informative  site on the web concerning venomous snakes. Just sign up, fill out your profile, and post your questions in the Ask the Experts area. Or, look through the tens of thousands of photos in the photo album section.

Hope this helps.    Best Regards  Mugwamp


----------



## Mugwamp

Handgunner said:


> Now THAT is a sho'nuff grown one!  How tall is your boy?



Or,  were you using your "fishing" ruler ?

That is a large Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake.
It is probably over 5 feet long, and could even be 6 feet long, at the most.

Show us some photos of that snake along-side of a actual tape measure or yard stick. I would love to see proof that the snake was 7 feet long.........

Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## Handgunner

Mugwamp said:


> Or,  were you using your "fishing" ruler ?
> 
> That is a large Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake.
> It is probably over 5 feet long, and could even be 6 feet long, at the most.
> 
> Show us some photos of that snake along-side of a actual tape measure or yard stick. I would love to see proof that the snake was 7 feet long.........
> 
> Best Regards   Mugwamp


Put your glasses on, then I would love for you to go back and read my post and see where I personally said that snake was 7 feet.  I merely said "it's a sho'nuff grown one".

Then, please take a careful, more closer look, at who made the original post and claim that the rattlesnake in question was 7 feet.

I asked how tall his boy was for a size reference, as I have held many 5-6' Eastern diamondbacks and know what one is when I see it. 

I don't need a lesson from you, or your know it all attitude.

Best regards,

Handgunner


----------



## FX Jenkins

hey Mugwamp...have you met Germag?  ya'll should get together for breakfast sometime...


----------



## Handgunner

FX Jenkins said:


> hey Mugwamp...have you met Germag?  ya'll should get together for breakfast sometime...


----------



## FX Jenkins

godogs57 said:


> My boy with an honest 7 footer. Lee County back a few years ago. The year after that he would win a truck from GON.





Please sign your boy up for Special Forces....they could use him...


----------



## DSGB

Here's one that didn't want to get out of the road a couple years ago when I was turkey huntin'. I let him hold a load of #5's.


----------



## Nicodemus

Here you go. This old warrior has been posted before, but I`ll set him up again.


----------



## Redbow

Them big ole snake skins make a pretty backing for bows!


----------



## godogs57

Wow...post a pic of my son and I start a controversy! The diamondback was an h-o-n-e-s-t  seven feet...he was measured and then skinned by yours truely. The measuring was done before he was skinned. I know, and most others do to, that you can stretch the daylights out of a snake skin after he is skinned. When he was crawling around my buddy's barn in between Leesburg and Smithville he was 7 feet...period. As he was around and near folks, he was killed instead of just letting him go on about his business. With my job, I run across rattlers all the time...its not that big a deal really. 90% of the time I just let 'em go if they are in the woods, etc....he's just trying to make a living like I am. Honestly, I have let more than a few that size go. The biggest snake I ever saw here in Leesburg was over 7 feet, pushing 8 feet. He/she was a full grown coachwhip snake and it was vicious! Came after me like it was holding a grudge. I have a pic of it at the office and will send it home to post later. At first glance it looks for the world like a dern cobra...same coloration.  I was planning on using the diamondback for a belt, but the diamonds were too big to use on a belt...it just didn't look right. 

Y'all have a great weekend.


----------



## JR

Nicodemus said:


> Here you go. This old warrior has been posted before, but I`ll set him up again.



I just don't understand Nic....


----------



## Mugwamp

Handgunner said:


> Put your glasses on, then I would love for you to go back and read my post and see where I personally said that snake was 7 feet.  I merely said "it's a sho'nuff grown one".
> 
> Then, please take a careful, more closer look, at who made the original post and claim that the rattlesnake in question was 7 feet.
> 
> I asked how tall his boy was for a size reference, as I have held many 5-6' Eastern diamondbacks and know what one is when I see it.
> 
> I don't need a lesson from you, or your know it all attitude.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Handgunner



Well Handgunner, you are right, someone else made the post that claimed that the Diamondback Rattlesnake was 7 feet long. And you questioned it, which means that you saw the same error that I saw, that the post was wrong, and that there was no way that the snake was as large as the fellow claimed.
It takes a while to get used to this site, and who is posting what, but my comment was intended for the original poster. 
I still want to see a tape measure along side that snake, if they want to claim it is 7 foot long, which it clearly is not. You saw that, as did I and many others here.

As far as your comment about "know it all attitude," that is not called for. Anyone who is a "know it all" has closed their mind to learning new things.  I learn new things every day.  

I do however happen to have a lot of background in wildlife and biology, and when I see folks here post incorrect things, I try to help by pointing out where they are wrong. Same goes for Germag who is also a very knowledgeable about reptiles and amphibians.  That is what education is about, after all. If folks want to stay uninformed, that is their free choice. However, some folks want to learn. Posting correct information where incorrect information has been posted can only help educate folks. 

Resently, I have posted where folks called Northern Brown Snakes  Black Racers, and called Musk Turtles Snapping Turtles, and harmless water snakes Water Moccasins. Does it intimidate you to have someone provide correct information to folks who are clearly wrong ? Does that make me a know it all ?

GANaturalist suggested that the snake in the photos could be a juvenile black racer or a brown snake. I just posted a photo to show the difference between the two of them. I bet that GANaturalist did not mind me posting that photo ? He made a good guess and narrowed down the choice to two animals. I just added a bit of information to narrow it further.

I see folks here who post photos that are clearly a red fox or bobcat, and try to call them a coyote or cougar. Is it that wrong for me to tell them they are wrong on their identifications ? 

If that makes me a know it all, well then so be it. I thought I was helping. But if you here are all so set in your ways that you do not want to be corrected when you put out wrong information, that is ok also. If I posted something wrong, I would want somene to tell me. But like I said, I am open to learning new things, and not closed minded. Many here are not that way. It just further confirms my assumptions that most folks out there really have no desire to learn.

I do not post here about gunsmithing, as I know there are experts here who are very learned in that. And I do not post about flint knapping, as I know there are folks here who are great flint knappers. Is Nicodemus a Know It All because he teaches folks how to knap flint ????  I happen to know about snakes, and other reptiles and amphibians, and other wildlife. 

It is unfortunate that you view me and others here trying to help educate folks as having a "know it all attitude" though. If you want to continue posting incorrect information, go ahead. What it accomplishes, I am not sure. It sure can not be good for the kids on the forum who grow up to carry on their parents wrong attitudes.  Go ahead and call that Red Fox a Coyote. Go ahead and call that harmless water snake a Moccasin.  Go ahead and call that bobcat a cougar. No wonder Ga ranks in the bottom 10 States Nation Wide in Education.  

Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## GAnaturalist

Mugwamp said:


> No need to Google "Agkistrodon."
> 
> If you want to learn about venomous snakes, visit:
> 
> http://www.venomousreptiles.org/
> 
> Largest / Oldest / Most informative  site on the web concerning venomous snakes. Just sign up, fill out your profile, and post your questions in the Ask the Experts area. Or, look through the tens of thousands of photos in the photo album section.
> 
> Hope this helps.    Best Regards  Mugwamp



Thanks, but I have already registered there years ago, actually there is a photo of me (Damon) in the section under "snake bite photos, page 10", I am the one towards the end, under copperhead bite. I don't need to learn more about venomous snakes just because I do not spell the latin right, anyone can look it up, or memorize it. I do not care so much about the latin because I do not need to know how to spell it right, I present programs on wildlife to the public as my job and it has never come up in 16 years that I need to know how to exactly spell the Genesis of whatever, and if I need to learn more about venomous snakes....I have figured out how to do research on my own. I do plenty of learning first hand since enviromental education (non-venomous, venomous snake programs, care, and rehab) is what I do for a living.
No, I don't mind you posting a photo, but I think it is kind of funny that *you* are telling me to go to a certain website to learn more about venomous snakes when I happen to be featured on the *very* website that you "advised" me to look at.


----------



## fulldraw74

GAnaturalist said:


> Thanks, but I have already registered there years ago, actually there is a photo of me (Damon) in the section under "snake bite photos, page 10", I am the one towards the end, under copperhead bite. I don't need to learn more about venomous snakes just because I do not spell the latin right, anyone can look it up, or memorize it. I do not care so much about the latin because I do not need to know how to spell it right, I present programs on wildlife to the public as my job and it has never come up in 16 years that I need to know how to exactly spell the Genesis of whatever, and if I need to learn more about venomous snakes....I have figured out how to do research on my own. I do plenty of learning first hand since enviromental education (non-venomous, venomous snake programs, care, and rehab) is what I do for a living.
> No, I don't mind you posting a photo, but I think it is kind of funny that *you* are telling me to go to a certain website to learn more about venomous snakes when I happen to be featured on the *very* website that you "advised" me to look at.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

Here is a nice size anaconda.


----------



## Hardwood man

Man Huntin1,
I was working in the yard last year and a man came sliding to a stop on the road and said there is a rattle snake buy your driveway so I ran in the house and got the shotgun and walk across the yard to shot it and seen it wasn't a rattle snake but a snake that looked just like that. That thing looked like it was 7 feet long and big around as my forearm. I didn't shot it cause I thought it might be some kind of albino king snake and I just shoo them away from the house when I see them. I found a stick (A LONG STICK) and rubbed across its back and that thing took off like a lightening bolt. I hope I did right on letting it go. I haven't had no chickens, eggs, rabbits, or pigs go missing so maybe it stays away.


----------



## Mugwamp

GAnaturalist said:


> Thanks, but I have already registered there years ago, actually there is a photo of me (Damon) in the section under "snake bite photos, page 10", I am the one towards the end, under copperhead bite. I don't need to learn more about venomous snakes just because I do not spell the latin right, anyone can look it up, or memorize it. I do not care so much about the latin because I do not need to know how to spell it right, I present programs on wildlife to the public as my job and it has never come up in 16 years that I need to know how to exactly spell the Genesis of whatever, and if I need to learn more about venomous snakes....I have figured out how to do research on my own. I do plenty of learning first hand since enviromental education (non-venomous, venomous snake programs, care, and rehab) is what I do for a living.
> No, I don't mind you posting a photo, but I think it is kind of funny that *you* are telling me to go to a certain website to learn more about venomous snakes when I happen to be featured on the *very* website that you "advised" me to look at.



Damon,  I have seen the photos of the Copperhead bite, and know who you are, and that you know about the SHHS site. When I said "If you want to learn more about venomous snakes" I was talking to the Whole Audience here at the GON Site who have an interest in learning more about venomous snakes. I was not just saying that to you personally. Sorry if that statement was confusing to you.

Anway, it is good that you do Enviromental Education programs for the DNR. Teaching kids about reptiles is the way to go, as the old folks are too set in their ways to want to learn something new. You are wasting your breath trying to teach the "kill them all" folks anything about snakes.

As far as knowing Scientific Names, you probably do not have a need for them in the work you do. Besides, the DNR has folks like John Jensen to sort them out and be concerned with Scientific accuracy. 

I just found it a bit amusing that you almost spelled Agkistrodon correctly, so you do know the term, but you went on to say that it was spelled wrong, and that someone would probably be able to Google it and spell it correctly, LOL. 

Heck, in the time it took you to type all of that, you could have Googled the word yourself, and got the spelling right, and made yourself look smarter. But that is your choice.

Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## Handgunner

Mugwamp said:


> Well Handgunner, you are right, someone else made the post that claimed that the Diamondback Rattlesnake was 7 feet long. And you questioned it, which means that you saw the same error that I saw, that the post was wrong, and that there was no way that the snake was as large as the fellow claimed.
> It takes a while to get used to this site, and who is posting what, but my comment was intended for the original poster.
> I still want to see a tape measure along side that snake, if they want to claim it is 7 foot long, which it clearly is not. You saw that, as did I and many others here.
> 
> As far as your comment about "know it all attitude," that is not called for. Anyone who is a "know it all" has closed their mind to learning new things.  I learn new things every day.
> 
> I do however happen to have a lot of background in wildlife and biology, and when I see folks here post incorrect things, I try to help by pointing out where they are wrong. Same goes for Germag who is also a very knowledgeable about reptiles and amphibians.  That is what education is about, after all. If folks want to stay uninformed, that is their free choice. However, some folks want to learn. Posting correct information where incorrect information has been posted can only help educate folks.
> 
> Resently, I have posted where folks called Northern Brown Snakes  Black Racers, and called Musk Turtles Snapping Turtles, and harmless water snakes Water Moccasins. Does it intimidate you to have someone provide correct information to folks who are clearly wrong ? Does that make me a know it all ?
> 
> GANaturalist suggested that the snake in the photos could be a juvenile black racer or a brown snake. I just posted a photo to show the difference between the two of them. I bet that GANaturalist did not mind me posting that photo ? He made a good guess and narrowed down the choice to two animals. I just added a bit of information to narrow it further.
> 
> I see folks here who post photos that are clearly a red fox or bobcat, and try to call them a coyote or cougar. Is it that wrong for me to tell them they are wrong on their identifications ?
> 
> If that makes me a know it all, well then so be it. I thought I was helping. But if you here are all so set in your ways that you do not want to be corrected when you put out wrong information, that is ok also. If I posted something wrong, I would want somene to tell me. But like I said, I am open to learning new things, and not closed minded. Many here are not that way. It just further confirms my assumptions that most folks out there really have no desire to learn.
> 
> I do not post here about gunsmithing, as I know there are experts here who are very learned in that. And I do not post about flint knapping, as I know there are folks here who are great flint knappers. Is Nicodemus a Know It All because he teaches folks how to knap flint ????  I happen to know about snakes, and other reptiles and amphibians, and other wildlife.
> 
> It is unfortunate that you view me and others here trying to help educate folks as having a "know it all attitude" though. If you want to continue posting incorrect information, go ahead. What it accomplishes, I am not sure. It sure can not be good for the kids on the forum who grow up to carry on their parents wrong attitudes.  Go ahead and call that Red Fox a Coyote. Go ahead and call that harmless water snake a Moccasin.  Go ahead and call that bobcat a cougar. No wonder Ga ranks in the bottom 10 States Nation Wide in Education.
> 
> Best Regards   Mugwamp


Trying to help is one thing, but the attitude in which you deliver your help is what come across as "know it all" or even pompous.  

If I personally make a mistake, then by all means, correct me.  Like you, I am open to learning.  

But yes, I did take offense to you telling me what kind of snake that was, and how big he was, when I know without a doubt what it is, and about how long it was.. Like I said, I have held many 5-6' eastern diamondbacks, and do know that sometimes their lengths are exaggerated.  What got me even further, was you insinuating I had said it was 7 foot.  Simple mistake, understood.

I'm all about informative and correct information, and appreciate any you can offer.  My only problem is your delivery of it...


----------



## Mugwamp

FX Jenkins said:


> hey Mugwamp...have you met Germag?  ya'll should get together for breakfast sometime...



I have talked with Germag throught the pm thing here, but have never met him in person as far as I know. 

He knows many of the folks that I worked with when I was a Reptile Keeper at the Atlanta Zoo, as well as many other reptile keepers throughout the state.

I hope to meet Germag someday. Would be fun to share snake hunting stories. 

Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## Handgunner

Duganman39 said:


> We need a new moderator...he's a know it all.


----------



## Tulip

That is one big snake but I dont think its 7' long. I know if I found one that big I would have taken a picture with a tape measure along side of it. The BIGGEST snake I have ever seen in Georgia was a "honest" 7' but I didnt get a chance to measure him cause he scared the living daylights out of me. I was hunting on our property in Long county and was walking along a firebreak back to my truck. When I got about 5' from my truck and went around to drivers side I scared a snake that was at least 7' and was the blackest purple color I have ever seen with triangular scales on it. I was about 6' from him and jumped back at least 3' He took off in the other direction. I followed him and he crawled into a gopher hole. I always wondered why I never came across any rattlers on our property especially with all the gopher holes. Now I know why.


----------



## Mugwamp

Handgunner said:


> Trying to help is one thing, but the attitude in which you deliver your help is what come across as "know it all" or even pompous.
> 
> If I personally make a mistake, then by all means, correct me.  Like you, I am open to learning.
> 
> But yes, I did take offense to you telling me what kind of snake that was, and how big he was, when I know without a doubt what it is, and about how long it was.. Like I said, I have held many 5-6' eastern diamondbacks, and do know that sometimes their lengths are exaggerated.  What got me even further, was you insinuating I had said it was 7 foot.  Simple mistake, understood.
> 
> I'm all about informative and correct information, and appreciate any you can offer.  My only problem is your delivery of it...



It is unfortunate that you find my comments "pompous." That is a term that I do not think of me being at all, but perhaps it is because I have a science background. No one who knows me in person would ever describe me that way, LOL.
However, I will make an effort to type my comments so that they are easier for folks here to understand. 

As far as the 7 foot Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake, show me a photo of it stretched out straight along side a tape measure or three yardsticks. Photos of someone holding up a snake and saying it is this or that length have Almost no Scientific Value at all. They are entertaining for web sites though.

Almost everyone, no matter how well meaning they are, exagerates the size of snakes. When you put a ruler to them, they tend to shrink. Until then, I will remain skeptical about the size in the photo.  A snake skin can be stretched up to 30%, so using a skin to show the size of a snake has little value. But if you show me a 10 foot Rattlesnake skin, then I will probably believe that it came from a 7 foot snake.  

The same thing happens with deer hunters. Almost all of those folks who shoot that big 10 point buck will call it a 300 LB deer. Some do weight that much, but once you put them on a scale,  a lot of them shrink. 

Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## Nicodemus

Tulip said:


> That is one big snake but I dont think its 7' long. I know if I found one that big I would have taken a picture with a tape measure along side of it. The BIGGEST snake I have ever seen in Georgia was a "honest" 7' but I didnt get a chance to measure him cause he scared the living daylights out of me. I was hunting on our property in Long county and was walking along a firebreak back to my truck. When I got about 5' from my truck and went around to drivers side I scared a snake that was at least 7' and was the blackest purple color I have ever seen with triangular scales on it. I was about 6' from him and jumped back at least 3' He took off in the other direction. I followed him and he crawled into a gopher hole. I always wondered why I never came across any rattlers on our property especially with all the gopher holes. Now I know why.



Congratulations on gettin` to see an Indigo Snake!


----------



## GAnaturalist

Mugwamp said:


> Heck, in the time it took you to type all of that, you could have Googled the word yourself, and got the spelling right, and made yourself look smarter. But that is your choice.
> 
> Best Regards   Mugwamp



Made myself look smarter ? I really don't care if I misspell a Latin word, and I am not going bother looking it up. People here (except you) do not care one way or the other. 

By-the-way, you do not need a conjuntion before, "got the spelling right". You know, to make yourself "look smarter".


----------



## Tulip

Thanks Nicodemus. I havent seen him again. Hope nobody killed him just cause hes a big snake. I think that is an indigo snake in Jody Hawks picture.


----------



## Toliver

My God, can you people just let it go and post pictures of snakes as the title suggests?  If you don't want someone's suggestions are you not capable of having the good manners of just saying "thanks" or "no thanks" and moving on without it becoming a drawn out boring argument?   It's like a bunch of 3rd graders have taken over this site.


----------



## Handgunner

Toliver said:


> My God, can you people just let it go and post pictures of snakes as the title suggests?  If you don't want someone's suggestions are you not capable of having the good manners of just saying "thanks" or "no thanks" and moving on without it becoming a drawn out boring argument?   It's like a bunch of 3rd graders have taken over this site.


Still looking for a snake in that post....


----------



## Toliver

Handgunner said:


> Still looking for a snake in that post....




Maybe I AM the snake in that post, buddy boy.  And I don't think you WANT to see a picture.


----------



## Mugwamp

GAnaturalist said:


> Made myself look smarter ? I really don't care if I misspell a Latin word, and I am not going bother looking it up. People here (except you) do not care one way or the other.
> 
> By-the-way, you do not need a conjuntion before, "got the spelling right". You know, to make yourself "look smarter".



I know you don't care about Scientific Names, you have allready said that two times. That is your choice. And you are right, a lot of folks here don't care one way or the other.

As far as a "conjuntion," I have no idea what that is, and do not care.
My 8 th grade english teacher at Tucker High School was a real witch.  I will not post her name though, as her kids or grandkids probably are site members here. Besides, anyone who attended Tucker in the late 60's knows who I am talking about anyway, LOL !  
Her attempts at teaching Grammar to students by diagraming sentances was a waste of time.  I have no use at all for disecting sentances and taking out the nouns, verbs, pronouns, jerands, and conjuntions, LOL !  It is kind of like fishing around in a gut pile looking for a gall bladder. And what does anyone need a gall bladder for ?

Best Regards    Mugwamp


----------



## MustangMAtt30

Mugwamp said:


> Heck, in the time it took you to type all of that, you could have Googled the word yourself, and got the spelling right, and made yourself look smarter. But that is your choice.



You have earned one Shrute buck.  Don't spend it all in one place. 


<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/CIMP/bT*xJmx*PTEyMTAzNTA2NDg3NjUmcHQ9MTIxMDM1MDY1NDQzNyZwPTI4NDExJmQ9Jm49Jmc9MQ==.jpg" />


----------



## Nicodemus

Let`s all be nice, before we git snakebit!!


----------



## Mugwamp

MustangMAtt30 said:


> You have earned one Shrute buck.  Don't spend it all in one place.
> 
> 
> <img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/CIMP/bT*xJmx*PTEyMTAzNTA2NDg3NjUmcHQ9MTIxMDM1MDY1NDQzNyZwPTI4NDExJmQ9Jm49Jmc9MQ==.jpg" />



Cool, I like 5 extra minutes for lunch.

On that bill, the photo reminds me of one of my favorite food network stars, Alton Brown. Anyone else here fans of his TV show ?

He has done some great shows on smoking foods, and making BBQ, poaching fish, and grilling steaks. Well worth watching his show.

Best Regards    Mugwamp


----------



## Toliver

Mugwamp said:


> Cool, I like 5 extra minutes for lunch.
> 
> On that bill, the photo reminds me of one of my favorite food network stars, Alton Brown. Anyone else here fans of his TV show ?
> 
> He has done some great shows on smoking foods, and making BBQ, poaching fish, and grilling steaks. Well worth watching his show.
> 
> Best Regards    Mugwamp



GREAT!!  Just HAD to mention poaching, didn't you?








Seems this thread is about to jump track.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

short stop said:


> dunno what yall are scared of  holding them snakes way  off from ya ---  a dead snake  is   a dead snake   he aint goona bite  ya .
> ....



That is some real bad advice.

I saw a headless rattler "bite" my friend in the arm when he picked it up to skin it.  It had been headless for a minute or 2. 

He wound up with the snakes blood on his forearm from the strike.  

No doubt if the snake still had it's head it could have been a bad situation - snakes are hard-wired to bite. 

Be careful handling venomous snakes even the "dead" ones.


----------



## MustangMAtt30

Mugwamp said:


> Cool, I like 5 extra minutes for lunch.



Not so fast sir, you still have to earn 999 more to get your extra 5 minutes.  But at the rate you are making folks mad it won't take long......


----------



## Gadget

Here's a pic of a 6 1/2 footer I caught in the road eating a rabbit.........



Drug him out on the road to get a good pic.


----------



## Gadget

*Black Rat*

He didn't like his picture taken, kept striking the camera, caught me on the hand once.


----------



## fulldraw74

Gadget said:


> Here's a pic of a 6 1/2 footer I caught in the road eating a rabbit.........





You sure that aint a squirrel???


----------



## Gadget

fulldraw74 said:


> You sure that aint a squirrel???






Even snakes get the benefits of Fulldraw Farms on our place...... This one ate one of mature bucks.


----------



## FX Jenkins

fulldraw74 said:


> You sure that aint a squirrel???





no...thats a rabbit, but I believe 6'4" is more realistic...


----------



## satchmo

*rat*



fulldraw74 said:


> You sure that aint a squirrel???



It looks like a rat it's eating with that long hairless tail.


----------



## fulldraw74

Gadget said:


> Even snakes get the benefits of Fulldraw Farms on our place...... This one ate one of mature bucks.



Sounds like another testimonial.......

"It greatly benefits ALL wildlife"......


----------



## godogs57

Mugwamp.....sorry...I lied.....she was only 3 feet....you are perfectly right...you, living in the wide open country of Lawrenceville should know beyond the shadow of a doubt what a full grown Eastern Diamondback Rattler looks like. I, on the other hand, live in the "asphalt jungle" of Lee County, work in the fields and woods EVERY day of my life, where I would never ever run into diamondbacks like you encounter in the wilds of Lawrenceville! Good Lord...it's a snake, a big snake...that's what folks on this thread wanted to see so I shot 'em a pic. She was measured folks...with a tape measure...it really happened. Never mind, I will delete the pic if that makes you happy. Its just a snake....

Again, have a great weekend.


----------



## Nicodemus

Leave it up Godogs. I`ve seen two diamondbacks over 7 foot, myself. This was in the 1970s. A friend of mine got one on Tallassee Plantation, and I took one in Palatka Florida.


----------



## Mugwamp

godogs57 said:


> Mugwamp.....sorry...I lied.....she was only 3 feet....you are perfectly right...you, living in the wide open country of Lawrenceville should know beyond the shadow of a doubt what a full grown Eastern Diamondback Rattler looks like. I, on the other hand, live in the "asphalt jungle" of Lee County, work in the fields and woods EVERY day of my life, where I would never ever run into diamondbacks like you encounter in the wilds of Lawrenceville! Good Lord...it's a snake, a big snake...that's what folks on this thread wanted to see so I shot 'em a pic. She was measured folks...with a tape measure...it really happened. Never mind, I will delete the pic if that makes you happy. Its just a snake....
> 
> Again, have a great weekend.



I agree with Nicodemus, leave the photo up. It is interesting, and the snake is not all bashed in and does not have its head blown off with a shotgun blast like most of the snake photos here.  And it is a very large Rattlesnake which makes it even more interesting.

As far as your silly comments about me living in Lawrenceville at the moment, that has nothing to do with where I have lived in the past, or with how many hundreds of Diamondback Rattlesnakes I have seen and caught in the wild. But it is not surprising to get silly coments from the folks I am meeting at this site, as that seems to be your style, LOL. As soon as someone questions one of your posts, you all seem to go to these silly childish comments.  Do you think I have lived in Lawrenceville all my life ?????? How about instead put your effort into  providing a bit of evidence of the size of the snake. Did you put it on a scale ? How much did it weigh ????

Diamondback Rattlesnakes can get over 7 feet long, I have seen them that big, but it is very rare these days.  Ross Allen, the famous snake man of Silver Springs Florida, took in over 50,000 Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnakes over a 26 year period, and the largest he ever measured was 7 feet 3 inches long. He also had a reward for anyone who brought in a 8 foot long Diamondback, and that reward was never claimed. The longest EDB record that is reliable is 8 feet 1 1/2 inches long, but that was over a hundred years ago. 

I still do not think the snake in the photo was 7 feet long, but I can see it being over 6 feet long. It is a large snake. If you took photos of the kid holding it up, why did you not take photos of it along side the tape measure?  Do you know how many zoos around the country would pay you a lot of money for a live, undamaged, legitimate 7 foot long Diamondback Rattlesnake ? Something like that would be the king of their exhibit. There is not a zoo in the world with a Diamondback Rattlesnake 7 feet long on display.

How about this, you say you have the skin. How about taking a good sharp photo of the skin with a tape measure along side of it ?  It is almost impossible to dry a snake skin without stretching it some. But still, if you can provide a photo of the skin along side a tape measure that is even 8 or 9 feet long, it would be good evidence that the snake could have been 7 feet long. Heck, I will even allow you that you did not stretch the skin any at all. Show me the photo of the 7 food skin, with a tape next to it.

Your photo of the snake being held up is just not convincing enough for me, although I agree the snake could have been over 6 feet long. I never said anything at all about it being 3 feet long, that was you who said that. 

I can show you dozens of photos of supposedly 7, 8, 9, and 10 feet long Diamondbacks.  So far none of those have been proven with an actual snake or with even a unstretched skin. I would truely like to see someone come up with a photo of an actual Diamondback Rattlesnake with a tape measure next to it that prooves it was over 7 feet long.

Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## Mugwamp

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> That is some real bad advice.
> 
> I saw a headless rattler "bite" my friend in the arm when he picked it up to skin it.  It had been headless for a minute or 2.
> 
> He wound up with the snakes blood on his forearm from the strike.
> 
> No doubt if the snake still had it's head it could have been a bad situation - snakes are hard-wired to bite.
> 
> Be careful handling venomous snakes even the "dead" ones.



You are very right about folks being bitten by supposedly dead snakes. There was a fellow in White County, GA who was killed last year by a timber rattlesnake bite when he picked to dead snake out of a road where it was run over. 
The reflex muscle action allowed the snake to bite him, and apparently he got a large dose of venom directly into a vein or artery, and died shortly after.

Experiments have been done with rattlesnakes that had their heads chopped off, and some of those heads were still able to bite 6 or 8 hours after, just from muscle reflex action. 

Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## GAnaturalist

I have seen a timber rattler skin that was 8-9 feet long. I would not have believed it myself, but it is up in a down town shop window in Boone North Carolina, and it's real. So I do not care what the books say, I have seen it in real life. It could have stretched a little when it was nail out, but not that much, and the head and rattle was missing.


----------



## Mugwamp

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Not so fast sir, you still have to earn 999 more to get your extra 5 minutes.  But at the rate you are making folks mad it won't take long......



Cool, I could really use 5 minutes for lunch someday. 
Perhaps I could run into a Krystal and get a couple of their burgers. 
I used to save up nickles and dimes to go there as a treat when money was very scarce. Actually, I still go there, as money is still scarce................

Hey, the Alton Brown thing really is a compliment. You do look a bit like him. 
And he really is an entertaining person on his cooking show, and a really nice guy. Probably my favorite cooking show, now that Justan Wilson is no longer with us. Would be a good new thread here.................... Cooking Shows. 

I love the one where Anthony Bourdain is somewhere in communist China, and they feed him "Squeezle," LOL. They describe it as being a small woodland creature of some sort. He finds quills in the dish, and figgures out it is a porky pine. Now, that is a cool cooking show........

Not sure why I would make folks here mad. I really am not trying to do that. 
Just seems that folks dont like a good discussion or dont like to be questioned when they post something that dosent seem quite right. Are we all really supposed to agree with everything that folks post here ? Even when it is wrong?? I find that kind of wierd........

I guess I should post something about that 22 LB, 4 OZ Large Mouth Bass that I caught last week. I only have blurry cell phone photos, but you all believe me dont you ?
Yep, I was fishing in this oxbow lake, Montgomery Lake I think it was called....
Was using a Heddon Plug for bait.....

Maybee I should attend a buck a rama or fish a rama and get back in touch with folks. Do they still give out the free samples of dip and chewing tobacco to the kids there?
And does that robin hood fellow still do archery stunts there ?
And is it required that you wear camoflague clothing to the show, or is that optional ????

Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## Mugwamp

GAnaturalist said:


> I have seen a timber rattler skin that was 8-9 feet long. I would not have believed it myself, but it is up in a down town shop window in Boone North Carolina, and it's real. So I do not care what the books say, I have seen it in real life. It could have stretched a little when it was nail out, but not that much, and the head and rattle was missing.



Timber Rattlesnakes can get to 6 feet long, and a skin will stretch 30%, so seeing a 8 foot dry skin is possible from a 6 foot snake.
Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## GAnaturalist

30%, wait I thought the offical stretch of an unlaided horridus was 23% !


----------



## shaggybill

GANaturalist, I actually live closer to Rockwell than I do Salisbury. If you remember where St Lukes Church Rd is between East Rowan HS and Erwin Middle School, that's the road I live on.


----------



## godogs57

"But it is not surprising to get silly coments from the folks I am meeting at this site, as that seems to be your style, LOL. As soon as someone questions one of your posts, you all seem to go to these silly childish comments."

OK Mugwamp...I understand your comment there. All I did was post a pic of our son and then, in the most general terms possible, folks start saying, in one form or another, "He's not seven feet".  Well, he was, but in the grand scheme of things, its probably a small point. For folks who were not there to call me out on it, well, naturally I will get defensive. As to me not taking a pic of it beside a tape measure of some sort...nope....didn't do it, as you can see...I just didn't see a reason to do so at the time. I thought it would be a neat picture so we snapped it...end of story. 

Incidently, the comment on the snake being a pretty pic, head not blown off etc...the snake was done in by a 1" section of conduit (?) pipe, about 20 feet long. As it was around the guys barn, and he wanted it gone, we found a long section of pipe and just popped her over the head with it. She just rolled over...most uneventful thing you ever saw. I hated it, but it was around people, and they wanted it gone. I love snakes like you apparently do...been around them all my life like I think you have too. I knew Ross Allen back in the day, visiting him a bunch of times, even getting some snakes from him from time to time, including one on my honeymoon of all times. 

Be good and have a great weekend.


----------



## iowa-boy

being from iowa all we had were bulls, garders ,rat sankes and the occasional timber rattler, which is by far smaller than what you have down here. where are the majority of the snakes found in the state. live around athens. i love snakes.


----------



## Mugwamp

GAnaturalist said:


> 30%, wait I thought the offical stretch of an unlaided horridus was 23% !



There is a really good new book out about Timber Rattlesnakes, called "Timber Rattlesnakes in Vermont & New York: Biology, History, and the Fate of an Endangered Species" by Jon Furman. 

Even though it is supposed to be about Vermont and New York, that book has one of the best natural histories of mountain Timber Rattlesnakes I have ever seen. He has all of the references in the back that he got his facts from. In there, he cites a study of being able to stretch rattlesnake skins 30 %. He talks a lot about dried skins of various lenthts of Timber Rattlesnakes that have been researched, and compared to the live length of the snake.

The book has little to say though about the lowland form of the Timber Rattlesnake that we call the Canebrake Rattlesnake, but some information on it also.

I loaned my copy out to a friend, so cant look up the reference right now. The only bad thing about the book is that the type is very small, and that makes it hard to read. 
Took me almost 2 months to read it, off and on. But anyway, it is one of the best refrences about the mountain form of the Timber Rattlesnake that I have seen ever. 

For what it is worth, snake scales overlap when a snake is alive, kind of like a roof on a house. When the snake is skinned and the hide stretched, the scales loose that over lap thing, and you will see the white area between the scales which is called a suture. The skin then begins to look a bit like a tile floor, with the scales being the tiles, and the sutures between the scales looking like the grout line between the tiles. The more the skin is stretched, the wider the suture lines become. The scales themselves do not stretch, just the tissue . between the scales.

I would think that 30 % stretch of a snake skin would be about the maximum. After that, I bet it would start to tear. I have seen examples of snakes that were killed and hung up by their necks for a couple of days. As the muscle tissue relaxed, they became longer by about 20 %. 

The overlapping scales and stretch is what lets snakes eat meals that are much large than they are. They can stretch out and make room for a big food item.

Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## Mugwamp

godogs57 said:


> "But it is not surprising to get silly coments from the folks I am meeting at this site, as that seems to be your style, LOL. As soon as someone questions one of your posts, you all seem to go to these silly childish comments."
> 
> OK Mugwamp...I understand your comment there. All I did was post a pic of our son and then, in the most general terms possible, folks start saying, in one form or another, "He's not seven feet".  Well, he was, but in the grand scheme of things, its probably a small point. For folks who were not there to call me out on it, well, naturally I will get defensive. As to me not taking a pic of it beside a tape measure of some sort...nope....didn't do it, as you can see...I just didn't see a reason to do so at the time. I thought it would be a neat picture so we snapped it...end of story.
> 
> Incidently, the comment on the snake being a pretty pic, head not blown off etc...the snake was done in by a 1" section of conduit (?) pipe, about 20 feet long. As it was around the guys barn, and he wanted it gone, we found a long section of pipe and just popped her over the head with it. She just rolled over...most uneventful thing you ever saw. I hated it, but it was around people, and they wanted it gone. I love snakes like you apparently do...been around them all my life like I think you have too. I knew Ross Allen back in the day, visiting him a bunch of times, even getting some snakes from him from time to time, including one on my honeymoon of all times.
> 
> Be good and have a great weekend.



I am happy that you understand were I was coming from. I was not trying to start anything, just from my viewpoint, the snake in the photo looked more like an honest 6 footer. But cameras can do strange things to perspective also. I can understand you getting defensive, but I was not calling you a liar. As a scientist, things like a photo with a tape along side the snake makes a huge difference in documenting snakes of record size. I know you have seen lots of posts and photos here were sizes of snakes were way exaggerated by folks.

When you find a big Diamondback like that around where people are living, or other venomous snakes, they need to be removed because of the safety issue. When they can be captured live and released, that is good, but not always possible to do. I have caught a lot of very big Canebrake Rattlesnakes, and the occasional Diamondback  that were living very near peoples houses, often under boards and tin that was on the side of their barns and sheds. What surprised me was how often the folks living in the houses were amazed at big rattlesnakes being that close to their houses. And they had no idea the snakes were there.
The only problem is if the rodents and stuff that attracted the snake in the first place are still there, other snakes will come in to replace the ones that were removed. 

It is good to hear that you knew Ross Allen. I spent a lot of time around his place also. I did a lot of snake hunting all over Florida in years past. Those were fun times.  I was catching reptiles and sending them to zoos in Europe, and they were sending reptiles to us form Europe, Africa, Spain, and Greece, etc. I sent a lot of European reptiles to zoos all over this country. It was really fasinating to work with reptiles like that. 

Best Regards    Mugwamp


----------



## Nicodemus

Do ya`ll know that if you kill a rattlesnake and hang it over the fence, it`ll make it rain soon???


----------



## Toliver

Nicodemus said:


> Do ya`ll know that if you kill a rattlesnake and hang it over the fence, it`ll make it rain soon???



But not until the thunder that makes the turtle turn lose of your big toe.


----------



## AnesMerc

You all help me out and ID this first snake. It is about 2.5 feet long. We have a wet lands area (70% of the year) behind our house. It went up into an hole under our sidewalk I imagine looking for some food. Most of the people thought it was a Fla. Green Water snake. It was not agressive in anyway. All the rest of the snakes in the thread were photographed in my yard.

http://savannah.12.forumer.com/viewtopic.php?t=6308


----------



## shaggybill

That link doesn't work.

Can you post the pics on this forum?


----------



## AnesMerc

This is the one I can't ID.


----------



## AnesMerc

I think I know these:

Scarlet King Snake


----------



## AnesMerc

I think this is a Canebrake Rattlesnake juvie, found under my hot tub cover soon after we moved in and before our screen porch was put on. {not that a sceen porch is going to stop a snake}


----------



## AnesMerc

After cutting huge palm frawns and leaving them stacked up in the yard for a week or two, these fellas were on different levels on different leaves. I don't know but do believe they are juvie Pigmy Rattle snakes. I put them in a bucket together, which was ok for about 3 minutes, whence they began to attack each other. Second pic, all three are biting each other at the same time, happened a few times till I thought I should let them go.


----------



## Gadget

The first one looks like a dark phased Garter Snake

yes, scarlet king snake

 Grey Rat Snake

 juvenile black racers, which turn solid black when they mature.

and of course Canebrake Rattler


yeah I normally don't kill any snakes, even poisonous, used to catch and sell snakes growing up in the everglades. I let a Canebrake go this past weekend on my property.......bout a 3 footer.


----------



## Toliver

Gadget said:


> Grey Rat Snake



Is that the color of the juvenile gray rat snakes?  I found one that looked identical to that one and it was the most aggressive snake I've ever dealt with.   In fact, it bit me right on the tip of my nose and drew blood.


----------



## Gadget

Toliver said:


> Is that the color of the juvenile gray rat snakes?  I found one that looked identical to that one and it was the most aggressive snake I've ever dealt with.   In fact, it bit me right on the tip of my nose and drew blood.





Yes and the color of the adult, no difference.


In my experience the yellow rat is the most aggressive of the rat snakes and many are down right MEAN, but I've handled a few Grey's and found them to be very passive, there's always exceptions though.


----------



## Mugwamp

That same pattern and coloration is pretty much the same for juvenile Black Ratsnakes, Grey Ratsnakes, and Yellow Ratsnakes. The background color is just slightly different between them. As they get older, they change quite a bit, to their eventual adult coloration.

AnesMerc, you seem to have an interest in identifying snakes, why dont you invest a few dollars on a desent Field Guide so that you can learn to identify them ? 

The "A Field Guide to Snakes of North America: Eastern and Central Regions" by Alan Tennant is an excellent one, and can be found used on Amazon for about $8.00 . It has good photos and descriptions and range maps.

Best Regards    Mugwamp


----------



## Toliver

Gadget said:


> Yes and the color of the adult, no difference.
> 
> 
> In my experience the yellow rat is the most aggressive of the rat snakes and many are down right MEAN, but I've handled a few Grey's and found them to be very passive, there's always exceptions though.



Interesting.  I've never seen an adult gray rat snake.  Only black rat snakes.  They vary in temperament.   I caught one last week just to show my son the defense mechanism they have with the malodorous goo that they excrete.   He wasn't impressed....


Neither was the snake.


----------



## Gadget

Toliver said:


> Interesting.  I've never seen an adult gray rat snake.  Only black rat snakes.  They vary in temperament.   I caught one last week just to show my son the defense mechanism they have with the malodorous goo that they excrete.   He wasn't impressed....
> 
> 
> Neither was the snake.





All snakes vary in temperament but some are just inherently meaner than others, I've seen rattlers that would refuse to strike no matter how much you provoked them. 


Like Mugwamp said all the rat snakes have a similar blotchy pattern at birth, the Black and Yellow change the most as they mature, the black turning almost solid black and the Yellow replacing blotches with longitudinal black stripes; while the Red and Grey's stay basically the same.

The Black and Grey's can look very similar at birth and the picture posted by ansmerc may be a black instead of a grey, but it looks light grey which indicates more Grey Rat .......IMO.


I'm curious as to what you think that first pic is Mugwamp? Looks a little too fat to be a Garter and the typical Garter pattern is almost gone but I can still barely see it, never seen a Garter look like that but that's the closest thing I can think of.


----------



## Timberchicken

*Big Snake*

Skidder ran over this big boy on a tract of timber we were thinning few years ago. Picture doesn't do him justice. But he was huge.


----------



## Mugwamp

Gadget said:


> I'm curious as to what you think that first pic is Mugwamp? Looks a little too fat to be a Garter and the typical Garter pattern is almost gone but I can still barely see it, never seen a Garter look like that but that's the closest thing I can think of.



Hey Gadget. 
I am thinking that it is the worlds ugliest Garter Snake, LOL ! 

I have seen melanistic ones that were totally black, so, I guess there could be ones that are mostly dark brown. Would be great to see it in person though.
If it were an gravid female, that could account for the bulk. 
You can barly see the stripes and spots of the underlaying pattern, but they are there. 
Perhaps it has been wallowing around in something like an oil spill or an septic tank that has stained it some ? 
Not sure if marsh mud or tannic water would stain it that much or not.

It is not a Green Watersnake, as it lacks the row of subocular scales that separates the eye from the upper lip. However, I can see how folks would think that is what it is based on the range, overall coloration, and bulk. At first glance, that sure would be an suspect snake for it to be.

Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## Gadget

Mugwamp said:


> Hey Gadget.
> I am thinking that it is the worlds ugliest Garter Snake, LOL !
> 
> I have seen melanistic ones that were totally black, so, I guess there could be ones that are mostly dark brown. Would be great to see it in person though.
> If it were an gravid female, that could account for the bulk.
> You can barly see the stripes and spots of the underlaying pattern, but they are there.
> Perhaps it has been wallowing around in something like an oil spill or an septic tank that has stained it some ?
> Not sure if marsh mud or tannic water would stain it that much or not.
> 
> It is not a Green Watersnake, as it lacks the row of subocular scales that separates the eye from the upper lip. However, I can see how folks would think that is what it is based on the range, overall coloration, and bulk. At first glance, that sure would be an suspect snake for it to be.
> 
> Best Regards   Mugwamp




Yeah were on the same page.......... and your right, looks like she may be "holding".


----------



## AnesMerc

Mugwamp said:


> That same pattern and coloration is pretty much the same for juvenile Black Ratsnakes, Grey Ratsnakes, and Yellow Ratsnakes. The background color is just slightly different between them. As they get older, they change quite a bit, to their eventual adult coloration.
> 
> AnesMerc, you seem to have an interest in identifying snakes, why dont you invest a few dollars on a desent Field Guide so that you can learn to identify them ?
> 
> The "A Field Guide to Snakes of North America: Eastern and Central Regions" by Alan Tennant is an excellent one, and can be found used on Amazon for about $8.00 . It has good photos and descriptions and range maps.
> 
> Best Regards    Mugwamp



Yea, thanks, I already have 2 books to id snakes and none of them had any pics that remotely would help me id the first snake. 

Btw that first snake is at least 2.5 feet long, maybe a little longer. I wonder if the little stripe on the top of it's head would have helped to id it but have not found any pics that match it.

Thanks for the info on the black racers, few of the pics on the web or any books id the juvi forms of these snakes. 

Thanks for all your input. I'll be watching for babies.


----------



## Mugwamp

Garter Snakes can get to 2.5 to 3 feet long, and that advanced age might help account for the dark coloration on that snake.

The book by Tennant does a good job of showing the juvenile colors / patterns.

Another book would be the one by Roger Conant / Joseph Collins. It is called "A Field Guide to Reptiles & Amphibians. Eastern and Central North America." It does have a lot of good illustrations of juvenile snake colorations and patterns. It is also available at low cost on Amazon as a used book.

I do not care much for the Audubon field guides.

Hope this helps. Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## AnesMerc

Thanks.


----------



## bross07

Ttt


----------



## letsgohuntin

This one was right beside my tree on opening day of deer season. Shot him with my 30.06


----------



## bross07

Boy, that 30-06 did a number on him!


----------



## Wiskey_33

letsgohuntin said:


> This one was right beside my tree on opening day of deer season. Shot him with my 30.06



I'm assuming you didn't kill a deer that day?


----------



## deerbuster

We didn't kill it but it is a big snake!!


----------



## Gadget

deerbuster said:


> We didn't kill it but it is a big snake!!




That pic has been posted several times, probably only a 5fter, looks bigger cause he's holding it out on a poll towards the camera.


----------



## letsgohuntin

Wiskey_33 said:


> I'm assuming you didn't kill a deer that day?



Nope, I didn't see a thing! I started to go to another stand, but at that point I was too paranoid to walk through the woods again so I just stayed right there.  

On a serious note, he was literally 3 feet from my climber that was already attached to the tree. Y'all be sure to take a moment to check under your stands before approaching them and preparing to climb. Luckily, he started to rattle and gave me some warning as  I approached the tree. He was in strike mode and was ready for buisness!!


----------



## clent586

iowa-boy said:


> where are the majority of the snakes found in the state. live around athens. i love snakes.








Hey Darren, I killed this 38" beauty at my house about 30 minutes ago. So some are pretty close to your house! Clent


----------



## GAX

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> This out to make you feel good......
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L1yhm2E5a2U&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L1yhm2E5a2U&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>



Realistic...... except the fake snake. the 'handler' is trying a little to hard.


----------



## GAX

little late on that post, i guess... see above


----------



## bnew17

shaggybill said:


> Hmm...pretty sure those are regular 'ol water snakes.



you think thats a water snake??? boy yal must not have many cottonmouths up there.


----------



## Ihunt

Awsome pics.The monster did not come from  Oakview in Macon.I know the man that owns it and we asked him and he said it did not.The rumor also said the man holding it was a grounds keeper and according to the man that owns Oakview he has never seen that man.


----------



## bigkga69

this was my first diamondback, he was 5'8", 11 rattles, I caught him in Colquitt County







this was the last Diamondback I caught, 5'11", 21 rattles, I caught him in Wheeler County


----------



## jcfabrication

huntin1 said:


> Not a rattlesnake, not dead either:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huntin1


where you take pic of that gopher snake new mexico???


----------



## jcfabrication

spring said:


> Don't step on one of these during turkey season:



THATS THE NASTIEST SNAKE ON THE MARKET IF YOU ASK ME!!! KILL THEM EVERY YEAR..


----------



## turky93

seems like yall kill quite a few of em,im lookin to buy any species of rattler,but ill also take a copperhead.  lemme know if anybody is interested in selling or gifting.
thanks


----------



## Gadget

turky93 said:


> seems like yall kill quite a few of em,im lookin to buy any species of rattler,but ill also take a copperhead.  lemme know if anybody is interested in selling or gifting.
> thanks




 you want just poisonous species?


----------



## turky93

yea,dont really need anything non venomous.


----------



## Gadget

turky93 said:


> yea,dont really need anything non venomous.




Dead or Alive....


----------



## turky93

id rather em be dead,but its no trouble for me to knock one in the head


----------

